
Amazon Will Pay a Whopping $0 in Federal Taxes on $11.2B Profits - yawz
http://fortune.com/2019/02/14/amazon-doesnt-pay-federal-taxes-2019/
======
NetBeck
From their 2018 10-K:

"We have tax benefits relating to excess stock-based compensation deductions
and accelerated depreciation deductions that are being utilized to reduce our
U.S. taxable income. The U.S. Tax Act enhanced and extended the option to
claim accelerated depreciation deductions by allowing full expensing of
qualified property, primarily equipment, through 2022. Cash taxes paid (net of
refunds) were $412 million, $957 million, and $1.2 billion for 2016, 2017, and
2018. As of December 31, 2018, our federal net operating loss carryforward was
approximately $627 million and we had approximately $1.4 billion of federal
tax credits potentially available to offset future tax liabilities. Our
federal tax credits are primarily related to the U.S. federal research and
development credit. As we utilize our federal net operating losses and tax
credits we expect cash paid for taxes to increase. We endeavor to manage our
global taxes on a cash basis, rather than on a financial reporting basis. In
connection with the European Commission’s October 2017 decision against us on
state aid, Luxembourg tax authorities computed an initial recovery amount,
consistent with the European Commission’s decision, of approximately €250
million, that we deposited into escrow in March 2018, subject to adjustment
pending conclusion of all appeals."

Source:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1018724/000101872419...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1018724/000101872419000004/amzn-20181231x10k.htm)

